# Well that day is approaching



## old medic (Sep 15, 2021)

I wandered in here 2 1/2 years ago looking for retirement info, and found some great stuff. We have researched and built our plan, and getting ready for the next step.
I have officially submitted my application for retirement, with my last shift to work 12/16... a night shift. Currently have only 43 more to work. 
This will bring to and end nearly 36 years of trying to help people in emergency situations... What to do next for an adrenalin kick????
Hang gliding??? Sky diving???? Eating premade sandwiches at roadside gas stations????

Thanks to all for any of your input


----------



## Pinky (Sep 15, 2021)

volunteering? 
How about traveling.


----------



## HoneyNut (Sep 15, 2021)

old medic said:


> Eating premade sandwiches at roadside gas stations????


Too risky!  You will become someone else's emergency!  

Congrats on your upcoming retirement, so exciting!


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 15, 2021)

You could take up reading, I recommend Jim Schell.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 15, 2021)

When we retired, my hub became a fire commissioner...yes, an elected official, to "give back' to those that help others...we were in the emergency medical equipment manufacturing for years. Hub invented a pediatric transport device for ambulance stretchers.

If the helping people is in your blood, why not apply to become a board member at your local fire dept. or other worthy agency. It keeps you up on what's going on in 
your community, too.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2021)

Adult education, travel, skydiving, teaching, scout leader, Big Brother, cooking, woodworking......?


----------



## Jules (Sep 15, 2021)

Congratulations.  We’re always hear to listen as you learn your new lifestyle.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 15, 2021)

Congrats on retiring.  Very good suggestions here.


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)

I am sure you will find something to do.


----------



## gamboolman (Sep 15, 2021)

Congrats Old Medic,

Well done on the approaching next Chapter of Life !


----------



## old medic (Sep 16, 2021)

Thanks for the thoughts.... 


RadishRose said:


> Adult education, travel, skydiving, teaching, scout leader, Big Brother, cooking, woodworking......?


To old for school.... We have been and will continue to explore the country with our camper.  Part of that is also Dutch Oven cooking and Smoking competitions.
I have taught... way to much... was certified to teach Fire/Rescue and EMS. gave that headache up years .. and have done a ton with scouts....
Woodworking .. guess I could built another Banjo.....

Pinky and Liberty.... My entire life has been involved with volunteering. Grew up with my Dad as assistant chief of the local FD. Join the Vol FD here in 84, and it is what led me into this career to begin with... Help built the volunteer 1st responder program, Got our FD rescue certified, and have held every position in the Dept but Chief... I declined that one.... Have trained to many to count, with a bunch going on to paid careers themselves. Nearly half the Medics I'm leaving behind were students of mine at one point. 
Liberty...... I spit coffee out my nose..... "why not apply to become a board member at your local fire dept" ... My Mother is still on the board LMAO.... 
"Hub invented a pediatric transport device for ambulance stretchers" We may have his around... have had 3 different ones here over the years...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2021)

old medic said:


> To old for school....


Ahhh, never too old for school, but it would depend on whether the subject fascinated you.

Hey how about professional pie throwing? That should be exciting......


----------



## Pinky (Sep 16, 2021)

Take up pottery, sculpting, painting .. lots of classes available at local colleges. Join a gym. Always good to keep up with exercises


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 16, 2021)

Jelly!   Enjoy a well-earned chance to kick back, @old medic


----------



## Liberty (Sep 17, 2021)

old medic said:


> Thanks for the thoughts....
> 
> To old for school.... We have been and will continue to explore the country with our camper.  Part of that is also Dutch Oven cooking and Smoking competitions.
> I have taught... way to much... was certified to teach Fire/Rescue and EMS. gave that headache up years .. and have done a ton with scouts....
> ...


Then its projects, projects, projects.  That's the answer!


----------



## old medic (Oct 1, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Then its projects, projects, projects.  That's the answer!


Well we do have a house to finish... But DW said that I have to find something else to do...
Can put more effort into our garden, hike hunt and fish.
I'm still considering working part time on the truck, Good pay.....
The joy of helping someone, no headache of the responsibility of running the place.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 1, 2021)

Don't forget this on your last day.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 1, 2021)

Congratulations on your upcoming retirement!

I think initially you should do nothing at all that you don’t want to do!!  Don’t fill your days with anything, don’t plan anything beyond the necessary of course.

It’s obvious you’ve always been a doer, so I don’t think it will be long before a direction presents itself, but until it does be open and receptive to whatever comes your way.


----------



## old medic (Oct 1, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Don't forget this on your last day.


Or this

Always Trust Your Cape by Guy Clark [Song 7] - YouTube


----------



## old medic (Oct 1, 2021)

Ronni said:


> I think initially you should do nothing at all that you don’t want to do!!  Don’t fill your days with anything,



When someone ask me what I do.... my reply....
Unemployed workaholic....


----------



## jujube (Oct 1, 2021)

I started looking forward to retirement the first day I went to work.

Now I have nothing I HAVE to do and all the time in the world in which to not do it.

I've become very, very good at taking naps.


----------

